# Re: Scrap Gold Dealers



## goldsilverpro (Aug 23, 2010)

Bullionstore,

I deleted both of your spam posts. If you want to re-post it, put it in the Refiners, Buyers, Assayers, Etc. section. If you put it anywhere else, it will be deleted. Also, post your pitch only once. Duplicate posts will be deleted.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Agreed, nothing wrong with him wanting to drum up some business, but post in the right place, once!

Good job Mod!


----------

